# Our granddaughter’s dance recital!



## Ronni (May 23, 2021)

First post-Covid recital!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2021)

What a Beautiful doll !


----------



## ohioboy (May 23, 2021)

Sweet as rock candy.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2021)

This takes me back .. thanks for the memories


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> This takes me back .. thanks for the memories


Were you a little ballerina, Pinky?

I was kind of let down when my daughter chose dance over baseball, but it turned out to be a really good experience for both of us. She wound up joining a women's baseball team when she was 15 and was a strong, very versatile player. In part, I credit the ballet classes.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Were you a little ballerina, Pinky?
> 
> I was kind of let down when my daughter chose dance over baseball, but it turned out to be a really good experience for both of us. She wound up joining a women's baseball team when she was 15 and was a strong, very versatile player. In part, I credit the ballet classes.


My daughter took ballet, jazz and tap. We can no longer view the VHS tapes we had of her recitals.


----------



## gloria (May 23, 2021)

Adorable, any form of dance when young is so important, also for later if you want to get into school sports. 
I tapped till I was 78, had a studio and a group of senior women even went to care centers to pep them up.
 I'll probably be in one of the care centers soon.


----------



## jujube (May 23, 2021)

How adorable!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My daughter took ballet, jazz and tap. *We can no longer view the VHS tapes we had of her recitals*.


Same here 
But I'm pretty sure I can take them someplace to be downloaded onto a disk or stick, I just keep not doing it. I have photos on an old cellphone I need to save, too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My daughter took ballet, jazz and tap. We can no longer view the VHS tapes we had of her recitals.


Can you not take them to your local place to have them transferred to DVD...?.. or onto a USB ?...it would be a terrible pity not to see them again..


----------



## ohioboy (May 24, 2021)

Little girls are made of sugar and spice--sugar is sweet, just as sweet as rock candy-- spice is as nice as you wanna be--


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can you not take them to your local place to have them transferred to DVD...?.. or onto a USB ?...it would be a terrible pity not to see them again..


Last time we had a quote, it was $30 per tape to transfer to DVD..and, we have tons from the 7 yrs. of 3 classes.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2021)

Such a precious little girl. Your heart must be bursting with love and pride @Ronni 
What a gorgeous costume too


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Last time we had a quote, it was $30 per tape to transfer to DVD..and, we have tons from the 7 yrs. of 3 classes.


Next time someone asks you what you want for Christmas or Birthday , maybe you could ask for one of the Tapes to be transferred...


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

@Ronni... she is such a cutie, and knows her lead part  very well,  and the titchiest of them all, ..how old is she ?...


----------



## Ronni (May 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Ronni... she is such a cutie, and knows her lead part  very well,  and the titchiest of them all, ..how old is she ?...


Thanks @hollydolly  She’s 7


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)

Just adorable!


----------

